# Recieving a container at the Port of Limassol



## CyprusE (Feb 15, 2015)

Me and my family are moving to Cyprus from Sweden this summer and will ship our furniture with a container on a swedish ship. The container will arrive at Cyprus in mid july, and I have exactly no clue how to proceed when our stuff reaches the port. 

If anyone at the expatforum has answer to any of my questions below I would be really great:

1) Can we unload the container in the port and leave the empty container there?
2) What are the total handling fees for receiving container at the port ?
3 ) How much does it cost in fees per day to have the container standing ?
4) Do we need to give someone at the port any information from us in advance before the container arrives?
5) Who in the port of Limassol should I contact for further questions in this matter?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Your shipping company should provide help and assistance with regards to getting the container cleared through customs and the various fees too. If a shipping company operates into Limassol, then they are clearly going to know all the rules, regulations and fees.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

CyprusE said:


> Me and my family are moving to Cyprus from Sweden this summer and will ship our furniture with a container on a swedish ship. The container will arrive at Cyprus in mid july, and I have exactly no clue how to proceed when our stuff reaches the port.
> 
> If anyone at the expatforum has answer to any of my questions below I would be really great:
> 
> ...


Hej o välkommen till vårt forum! Roligt med fler svenskar.

Normally the container will be unloaded in the port and the items come to zou with smaller trucks. 

As Zack say, your transport company should take care of all that for you. What company will you use?

Anders


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

When our container came it was delivered door to door as that is what we paid for. The chappie got out his bolt cutters and broke the seal in front of us. We had to do nothing.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

expatme said:


> When our container came it was delivered door to door as that is what we paid for. The chappie got out his bolt cutters and broke the seal in front of us. We had to do nothing.


I think that is unusual, for two reasons. Many places can't handle a container because of space. And the ones I have heard always unload to smaller trucks in the harbor. And ofc if there is a car in the container it must be unloaded in the harbor.

The seal can ofc be broken anyway by customs


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

Nothing unusual about it at all. It is a system. You pay for door to door. However the fact that a car is in the container would make a difference. Our container was purely household contents as listed on the shipping manifest.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

expatme said:


> Nothing unusual about it at all. It is a system. You pay for door to door. However the fact that a car is in the container would make a difference. Our container was purely household contents as listed on the shipping manifest.


Even if you pay door to door, it does not mean that the container will not be opened in the port and the things will come with small trucks. We got four Quotes and all were the same

I would not like to be the truckdriver that has to drive a container to where we live


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Actually Anders occasionally the containers are brought door to door. Some friends of ours who recently moved here had the container delivered direct to the door. We were there when it arrived intact, unopened. Their second container which had their car in was opened at the port but the smaller one came straight to their home.
I think that if it is a small container providing the access is ok it can be delivered direct. Of course that is all providing that customs don't want to check the contents as they can of course do if they want.


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Baywatch said:


> I think that is unusual, for two reasons. Many places can't handle a container because of space. And the ones I have heard always unload to smaller trucks in the harbor. And ofc if there is a car in the container it must be unloaded in the harbor.
> 
> The seal can ofc be broken anyway by customs


Actually Anders, this is incorrect. In Oct 2014 we had a 40ft container sent to Cyprus which contained all our furniture *and* car inside. We had paid for a door to door delivery service, including packing, unpacking, assembling as required and taking away the empty packing containers.

Fortunately, the property we rent does have the space for a 40 ft container, which is clearly a major factor for the removals agents.

We had to attend customs at Limassol to clear our car, but our agents in Cyprus (we specifically asked our UK removals company to use Peter Morton) took me down and arrnaged a clearance agent at customs (who, as it happens, was as useful as a chocolate fire guard). At no time did I even see our container, which was not opened at all in Limasol. The only reason I had to be there, however, was to provide paperwork for the C104 to be issued allowing the car to be used for 3 months without registration.

On completion, the container was cleared for release and Peter Morton's delivered it directly to our house in Polis. Once here, they broke the seal in my presence. Our car was unloaded first. Peter Morton himself was in attendance and he hold me that his company was the only one in Cyprus which offered this service. He told me that he had invested several thousand euros in what seemed to me to be a simple car ramp contraption which had been manufactured in Germany.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

David_&_Letitia said:


> Actually Anders, this is incorrect. In Oct 2014 we had a 40ft container sent to Cyprus which contained all our furniture *and* car inside. We had paid for a door to door delivery service, including packing, unpacking, assembling as required and taking away the empty packing containers.
> 
> Fortunately, the property we rent does have the space for a 40 ft container, which is clearly a major factor for the removals agents.
> 
> ...


Then we were unlucky with our quotes, byt anyway, even a 20* is impossible here. And for sure in the Pissouri village


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

David_&_Letitia said:


> Actually Anders, this is incorrect. In Oct 2014 we had a 40ft container sent to Cyprus which contained all our furniture *and* car inside. We had paid for a door to door delivery service, including packing, unpacking, assembling as required and taking away the empty packing containers.
> 
> Fortunately, the property we rent does have the space for a 40 ft container, which is clearly a major factor for the removals agents.
> 
> ...


Yes we used Peter Morton this end of the journey. Excellent service.


----------



## CyprusE (Feb 15, 2015)

Baywatch said:


> Hej o välkommen till vårt forum! Roligt med fler svenskar.
> 
> Normally the container will be unloaded in the port and the items come to zou with smaller trucks.
> 
> ...


Tack 

As it seems now Nordtrafik will handle the shipping, and Orbit takes care of the of the rest from the port of Limassol to our home. So it seems as i got the answers to my questions. thx all!


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

CyprusE said:


> Tack
> 
> As it seems now Nordtrafik will handle the shipping, and Orbit takes care of the of the rest from the port of Limassol to our home. So it seems as i got the answers to my questions. thx all!


Yes Orbit handle it here for many moving companies


----------



## wizard4 (Feb 3, 2013)

David and Letitia when I read this (who, as it happens, was as useful as a chocolate fire guard) I went into absolute hysterics Im still laughing.
Cheers




Ray


----------



## Sarchy (Feb 14, 2011)

Baywatch said:


> I think that is unusual, for two reasons. Many places can't handle a container because of space. And the ones I have heard always unload to smaller trucks in the harbor. And ofc if there is a car in the container it must be unloaded in the harbor.
> 
> The seal can ofc be broken anyway by customs



We came from the UK in July 2012 and at the start of August our 40ft container, with a car inside, was brought to us in Anarita unopened and the seal was broken outside the property and there was no customs man here to witness the seal being broken, or to check what was in the container. The agent (from the Orbit company) was with us when we did all the paperwork at Limassol customs...we even brought our caravan with us...don't ask why as it's a sore point!!! 

BTW...we live on a small complex of 12 detached properties at the top of the village. When I fetched the caravan from Limassol I took the back roads through the village because of the atrocious bends in the centre of the village. How on earth the driver bringing the container managed any of the roads...especially reversing it down our small narrow access road from a narrow one track road, is a complete mystery to us and he deserved every cent of the tip we gave him!


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Sarchy said:


> We came from the UK in July 2012 and at the start of August our 40ft container, with a car inside, was brought to us in Anarita unopened and the seal was broken outside the property and there was no customs man here to witness the seal being broken, or to check what was in the container. The agent (from the Orbit company) was with us when we did all the paperwork at Limassol customs...we even brought our caravan with us...don't ask why as it's a sore point!!!
> 
> BTW...we live on a small complex of 12 detached properties at the top of the village. When I fetched the caravan from Limassol I took the back roads through the village because of the atrocious bends in the centre of the village. How on earth the driver bringing the container managed any of the roads...especially reversing it down our small narrow access road from a narrow one track road, is a complete mystery to us and he deserved every cent of the tip we gave him!


We brought our car over ourselves using Grimalidi. We loaded in Italy and went together with the car. Among other things we had 12 green plants in the car. We had to make a list and send to customs with the plantnames and arrivaltime. But when we drove ashore, no one was interested, so you never know if customs will be there or not


----------



## bwfcwood (Jul 23, 2012)

Baywatch said:


> We brought our car over ourselves using Grimalidi. We loaded in Italy and went together with the car. Among other things we had 12 green plants in the car. We had to make a list and send to customs with the plantnames and arrivaltime. But when we drove ashore, no one was interested, so you never know if customs will be there or not


Our son brought his car over ro-ro from UK. Customs were definitely in attendance and lightened his bank balance by €670. That's more than it cost to ship it over!


----------



## jarnot (Jan 4, 2010)

Our 40ft container was door to door from western Australia. Customs clearance was arranged by Orbit and customs official was at the house to open the container. Orbit also unpacked and assembled furniture as necessary. All packing materials were removed. Everything shipshape in 2 days.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

bwfcwood said:


> Our son brought his car over ro-ro from UK. Customs were definitely in attendance and lightened his bank balance by €670. That's more than it cost to ship it over!


We ofc paid all the fees, the excise duty were about 60€. If you don't pay you cant register. But for the plants no one were interested


----------



## bwfcwood (Jul 23, 2012)

Baywatch said:


> We ofc paid all the fees, the excise duty were about 60&#128;. If you don't pay you cant register. But for the plants no one were interested


I thought the amount was excessive but they just seem to make the fees up as they go along


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

bwfcwood said:


> I thought the amount was excessive but they just seem to make the fees up as they go along


Absolutely not. The fees are strickly by the book. I think we paid in total about 1000 Euro including custom clearance, MOT, change of head lamps to some for left hand traffic, road tax, etc


----------

